# Winmail.dat et échec du transfert de fichiers doc, xls, pdf



## Enée (12 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

depuis que j'ai migré sur OS X et accessoirement sur iOS7 sur mon ipad, je ne peux plus lire les fichiers word, excel ou pdf qui me sont envoyé depuis mon pc professionnel. Lorsque je transfère un fichier depuis mon pc, il devient dans ma messagerie un fichier winmail.dat que je ne peux pas exploiter.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà été confronté à ce problème ?

Merci d'avance

Enée


----------



## Aliboron (12 Décembre 2013)

Enée a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà été confronté à ce problème ?


Oh que oui. Si tu fais une recherche sur winmail.dat, tu verras que c'est (c'était, plutôt) un problème assez courant. C'est un mauvais réglage de format dans Outlook qui encapsule les pièces jointes dans un format RTF spécifique (!) Il faut aller dans les options, onglet "Format du courrier" > "Format des messages", et sélectionnez HTML ou Texte brut dans la liste, au lieu de RTF.

Sinon, il existe aussi des outils pour "désincarcérer" les pièces jointes déjà reçues. Je ne les ai plus en tête mais tu trouveras facilement sur le forum, il y a quelques années ça revenait régulièrement (à l'époque, le format RTF était sélectionné par défaut dans Outlook).


----------



## Enée (13 Décembre 2013)

Merci beaucoup, je vais vérifier les réglages de mes deux machines.
E.


----------



## Bigdidou (13 Décembre 2013)

Enée a dit:


> Merci beaucoup, je vais vérifier les réglages de mes deux machines.
> E.





> Sinon, il existe aussi des outils pour "désincarcérer" les pièces jointes déjà reçues. Je ne les ai plus en tête mais tu trouveras facilement sur le forum, il y a quelques années ça revenait régulièrement (à l'époque, le format RTF était sélectionné par défaut dans Outlook



J'en ai testé plein sur iPad, et même sur OS X.
Jamais pu ouvrir un .dat avec, à chaque fois ça me dit que l'archive dat est soit vide, soit corrompue... 
Les DSI de l'hôpital ou je travaille (l'option pour choisir soi-même le format d'envoi de l'e-mail est bloquée) m'ont doctement expliqué qu'ils ne voyaient pas le problème.
Et je viens de relire ailleurs le vieux poncif : "le problème se situe toujours entre la chaise et l'écran"...


----------



## Aliboron (13 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> J'en ai testé plein sur iPad, et même sur OS X.
> Jamais pu ouvrir un .dat avec, à chaque fois ça me dit que l'archive dat est soit vide, soit corrompue...


Peut-être que l'archive était réellement vide ou corrompue. Mais sinon, avec TNEF's enough, on peut toujours extraire ça même avec les dernières versions de Mac OS X (ils ne parlent pas de Mavericks, toutefois). Quand on en recontre encore (des winmail.dat, car c'est devenu rare).



Bigdidou a dit:


> Les DSI de l'hôpital ou je travaille (l'option pour choisir soi-même le format d'envoi de l'e-mail est bloquée) m'ont doctement expliqué qu'ils ne voyaient pas le problème.


Oui, les DSI ne voient jamais "où est le problème" dans ce genre de situation. Tu peux toujours les renvoyer à une des pages Microsoft (ça doit leur parler, ça, Microsoft ) qui traitent du problème, comme celle-ci qui décrit pas à pas comment (et pourquoi) paramétrer Outlook en format Texte ou HTML plutôt que RTF. Si tu veux faire "plus techno", tu les envoies vers TechNet, comme par exemple cette page... 

Surtout, il faut savoir que le format RTF (ou "Texte enrichi") pour les messages n'apporte absolument rien par rapport au format HTML, il n'a pas d'intérêt particulier. Ce n'est pas un hasard s'il n'est plus le format par défaut dans les dernières versions d'Outlook.


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Décembre 2013)

Merci, Aliboron, je vais tester le logiciel que tu me conseilles.
Avec ceux que j'ai testé, c'est toutes les archives .dat que je reçois qui sont analysées comme corrompues, c'est quand même bizarre. Comme si elles étaient corrompues par Mail...
Parce que de toute façon, discuter avec des DSI qui trouvent intelligent de lancer une maintenance à midi, et qui t'expliquent quand tu râles qu'un hôpital c'est 24/24 et que de toute façon, quelque soit l'heure ça embêtera des gens, c'est pas la peine. 
Le con, c'est toujours toi, "entre la chaise et l'écran", de toute façon. Entre la chaise et l'écran, mais accessoirement devant le patient, ou le client, pour d'autres. Le jour où ils comprendront ça, l'informatique en entreprise connaîtra une petite révolution.

Mais je m'épanche, je m'épanche...


----------

